# Financial Backers of Philip Haskins-Delici



## Smutley (Dec 19, 2016)

I want to try something different this time around.



Phil is financially supported by a variety of deviants, from the sad tranny chasers like Daniel Hong to the few ignorant troons that still allow him in their friends circle.  The truth is, much like Chris, anyone who donates money to Phil has a high chance to be a person of interest themselves.  The only difference is unlike Chris, Phil is a toxic personality and anyone willing to finance him should be faced with a burden of scrutiny since they will probably be just as awful as he is.  

Many of the threads you've read in Rat King have had evidence posted by a few users digging hard and I'm thankful of the work they've done.  But I've heard people in chat, and a couple via PM, ask "how do you find this information?" and I think a wide focus sandbox for users to dig could be fun and educational.

If you have an interest in doxing, in writing threads, in digging up information, this is the place for you.  I encourage users to grab a name and post what info they find in this thread.  If you've stumbled onto a lot of info or there's a lot that's been posted here, try your hand at a big write-up - if it's good I'll break it out into it's own thread! 

Grab a name from the list below and get to digging.  Who knows what you'll find.

Obito Sebasteon
Shelley Kruckeberg
Robin Markle
Winnie Beedee
Ellen Revolta Meinecke
Stephanie Weil
Valerie Villanueva (possible)
Ben Scerri
Rory Morris
Aisling Fae
Sarah Clark (possible)
Janice Parrish (possible)
Sidra Morgan-Montoya
Kai Stewart
Shira Feinberg (possible)
Juan Nunez
Stasia Hansen
Daniel Hong
*n Moule
Josh Jaycox
Tim Whitbeck
Meaghan Sass
Gina Harris


----------



## Sissy (Dec 19, 2016)

It'd be terrible if all these people ended up on the alt-right fake news for funding a mass shooter


----------



## CatParty (Dec 19, 2016)

@Smutley we should add anyone who shares his fundraiser


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 19, 2016)

CatParty said:


> @Smutley we should add anyone who shares his fundraiser
> 
> View attachment 164302



I'd say let's wait for people to dig up info on the people in the list.  The ones who have actuall donated.  Then go on to the "signal boosters".  Just to keep things manageable, sorta-kinda.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 19, 2016)

cowisnow said:


> I'd say let's wait for people to dig up info on the people in the list.  The ones who have actuall donated.  Then go on to the "signal boosters".  Just to keep things manageable, sorta-kinda.




we must shut down his support network. it is the only way we can get him to finally suicide


----------



## Darndirty (Dec 19, 2016)

That is one big list of ugly..good lord.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Dec 19, 2016)

Well this, apparently, means war.

If only he hadn't attacked his own mother physically before fleeing to perpetuate his physical and emotionally abusive crimes again and again, I might have had some shred of empathy for those about to be forever associated with financially supporting the insane horror that is ADF's mind.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 19, 2016)

CatParty said:


> we must shut down his support network. it is the only way we can get him to finally suicide


Yes but can we do it with some semblance of efficiency? We are, after all, ruthless, cold-blooded sociopaths.


----------



## Collections Agent (Dec 19, 2016)

CatParty said:


> @Smutley we should add anyone who shares his fundraiser
> 
> View attachment 164302




Some people are just dumb and clueless and share things if theyll support a minority so they can feel better about themselves.

Donating on the other hand, usually means they're a special kind of stupid


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Dec 19, 2016)

Collections Agent said:


> Some people are just dumb and clueless and share things if theyll support a minority so they can feel better about themselves.
> 
> Donating on the other hand, usually means they're a special kind of stupid



Ignorance is not a defense. Dox them all and let God sort them out.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Dec 19, 2016)

I support this in theory but as it's a public thread I'm concerned that Phil's just going to use this as proof to fuel his martyr stalked and harassed narrative and solicit more donations from dumb people.


----------



## Fareal (Dec 19, 2016)

I was going to do this but the first profile I opened turns out to be a Trek fan and I'm sorry but that bond runs deep. I can't do that to one of my own kind even if they are a troon. LLAP


----------



## Smutley (Dec 19, 2016)

MakeItRain said:


> I support this in theory but as it's a public thread I'm concerned that Phil's just going to use this as proof to fuel his martyr stalked and harassed narrative and solicit more donations from dumb people.



That's actually why I've held off for so long on making this thread, but dumb people are going to donate to Phil regardless though very few are repeats once they see his behavior and his purchases.  A lot of these people probably deserve harassment, I mean, come on, like this thing...




or this...




or this...




or this...




and this.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 19, 2016)

MakeItRain said:


> I support this in theory but as it's a public thread I'm concerned that Phil's just going to use this as proof to fuel his martyr stalked and harassed narrative and solicit more donations from dumb people.


It's still a win/win for us. It's less money going into Greta's pocket, Phil never does anything responsible with his money and we get more people to laugh at.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 19, 2016)

I thought those were halloween pictures.  #3 doesn't look too bad  :autism::powerlevel:



sikotik said:


> It's still a win/win for us. It's less money going into Greta's pocket, Phil never does anything responsible with his money and we get more people to laugh at.



Fresh flesh for the "LULZ" meat grinder.


----------



## Lorento (Dec 19, 2016)

Obito Sebasteon

This is some grade A lunacy right here. His Facebook was linked by Smutley, but some of these posts are....um....



Spoiler: Body Pillow











Naturally, he also has a GoFundMe


A youtube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClbCrmFlg8omt3qKDuZTUgg

A hideous looking Tumblr

http://bottledambition.tumblr.com/

That's all I got so far, but feel free to examine them yourself. This chap doesn't seem too batshit, just an average trans guy we see on this site.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2016)

Note should be taken that this will be used to promote the fundraiser itself.  I don't really give a fuck about that for its own sake, since anyone who gives this mother-beating psycho money pretty much doesn't deserve to have money anyway, but thought should be given as to whether that is exploitable somehow.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 19, 2016)

Smutley said:


> I want to try something different this time around.
> View attachment 164296​Phil is financially supported by a variety of deviants, from the sad tranny chasers like Daniel Hong to the few ignorant troons that still allow him in their friends circle.  The truth is, much like Chris, anyone who donates money to Phil has a high chance to be a person of interest themselves.  The only difference is unlike Chris, Phil is a toxic personality and anyone willing to finance him should be faced with a burden of scrutiny since they will probably be just as awful as he is.
> 
> Many of the threads you've read in Rat King have had evidence posted by a few users digging hard and I'm thankful of the work they've done.  But I've heard people in chat, and a couple via PM, ask "how do you find this information?" and I think a wide focus sandbox for users to dig could be fun and educational.
> ...


I have not seen such a parade of ugmos since Trump had a public outing with all his children.


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 19, 2016)

Smutley said:


> and this.
> View attachment 164348


That looks a lot like a sped I've been meaning to look into on FB.


Spoiler








https://www.facebook.com/cody.denman.9?pnref=lhc.unseen


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 20, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> That looks a lot like a sped I've been meaning to look into on FB.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Can you find some exceptional stuff on him?  All I see on his Facebook page are goofy pictures and meme or two.  Aside from his looks, he doesn't seem to have much to offer and has his profile pretty locked down.  I'll give hime a point for being smart on that.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Dec 20, 2016)

I really appreciate the inclusive and community-oriented nature of this thread. Hating Phil is fun that everyone can enjoy.


----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 20, 2016)

The images of these people are physically painful to look at


----------



## Cthulu (Dec 20, 2016)

cowisnow said:


> has his profile pretty locked down. I'll give hime a point for being smart on that


He added my Fake Fb to his friends list.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 20, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> He added my Fake Fb to his friends list.


Gotta love the fools who lock up their shit and then don't vet the friend requests.  :autism:


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Dec 20, 2016)

The only stuff I was able to find on Janis Parrish was an old Twitter that hasn't been posted on in a while.  @DarthJanis29  Apparently, she just went thru her transition a while ago and her Facebook buddies called it "Inspiring".


----------



## PW2002 (Dec 20, 2016)

Considering these types of people make being "poor" a central part of their identity, they've somehow managed to give Phil over a grand.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 20, 2016)

I think one or two there had some decent steady jobs.


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> The images of these people are physically painful to look at


It's almost like eating a bunch of turds to get to a piece of corn.
The cost is too damn high.


----------



## nhocgreen (Dec 20, 2016)

How many of these people have crowdfunding accounts? Do they just donate round and round to each other? Or is it more like a pyramid scheme?


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 20, 2016)

best way is to figure who has stable jobs that typically pay decently. i did see three people on that list with jobs. engineer or IT or something.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Dec 20, 2016)

nhocgreen said:


> How many of these people have crowdfunding accounts? Do they just donate round and round to each other? Or is it more like a pyramid scheme?


It's probably a moneylaundering scheme where money from escorting services and drug sales become legit with Patreon taking a cut of the action, to paraphrase from that Star Trek episode with the gangster planet.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 20, 2016)

buffaloWildWings said:


> It's probably a moneylaundering scheme where money from escorting services and drug sales become legit with Patreon taking a cut of the action, to paraphrase from that Star Trek episode with the gangster planet.



A tranny trafficking ring. Interesting!


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 20, 2016)

How many of these people are fatter than Phil?


----------



## Rokko (Dec 21, 2016)

Stasia Hansen
Stasia?
As in Stasi, the Gestapo of the german democratic republic?
Wow.

Stasias Facebook is down for me btw.


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 21, 2016)

Rokko said:


> Stasia Hansen
> Stasia?
> As in Stasi, the Gestapo of the german democratic republic?
> Wow.
> ...


Nothing too interesting here. Black young adult, early 20s roughly, graduated college, attending courses, no gender or political dirt.

The closest thing there is was a #NoDAPL post, but that's all. Nothing of interest.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 21, 2016)

Stasia.... short for Anastasia.


----------



## Smutley (Dec 21, 2016)

m0rnutz said:


> Nothing too interesting here. Black young adult, early 20s roughly, graduated college, attending courses, no gender or political dirt.
> 
> The closest thing there is was a #NoDAPL post, but that's all. Nothing of interest.



There's a chance that Stasia is one of the people that let Phil crash with them over the fall before he got his apartment.  _Someone _at Reed College let him stay there for a while.


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 21, 2016)

Smutley said:


> There's a chance that Stasia is one of the people that let Phil crash with them over the fall before he got his apartment.  _Someone _at Reed College let him stay there for a while.



Some cisgender tranny-ally?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 24, 2016)

Smutley said:


> If you have an interest in doxing, in writing threads, in digging up information, this is the place for you. I encourage users to grab a name and post what info they find in this thread.



So this leads me to asking a question, are those names labelled with "possible" those with the most cow-like tendencies? Or is it something else?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 24, 2016)

Anyone who donates to Phil I bet they burn the flag every fourth of Julay.


----------



## The Cosmic Asshole (Dec 25, 2016)

Do any of them have their own e-begging accounts?

Sometimes I've seen closed loops among these types where they are all "funding" one another I guess to make each cause look more successful.
Just sort of taking the ratking financial


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> Anyone who donates to Phil I bet they burn the flag every fourth of Julay.


Anyone who donates to Phil is too retarded to light a match.


----------



## Poor Choices (Dec 26, 2016)

Smutley said:


> I want to try something different this time around.
> View attachment 164296​Phil is financially supported by a variety of deviants, from the sad tranny chasers like Daniel Hong to the few ignorant troons that still allow him in their friends circle.  The truth is, much like Chris, anyone who donates money to Phil has a high chance to be a person of interest themselves.  The only difference is unlike Chris, Phil is a toxic personality and anyone willing to finance him should be faced with a burden of scrutiny since they will probably be just as awful as he is.
> 
> Many of the threads you've read in Rat King have had evidence posted by a few users digging hard and I'm thankful of the work they've done.  But I've heard people in chat, and a couple via PM, ask "how do you find this information?" and I think a wide focus sandbox for users to dig could be fun and educational.
> ...


Aisling Fae is definitely a crazy person worth watching.
http://imgur.com/a/xCkhC
Also


> The inhabitants of the mushroom kingdom, widely known as Toads, are indeed monosexed. They all have the same sexual characteristics and reproduce asexually, like fungi. This does not mean they are monogendered, they may have been at one point, but perhaps by the influence of other creatures have developed a concept of gender, as demonstrated by several toads who take on human genders, such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://blog.aislingfae.net/

Dude is definitely out of his mind.


----------



## dacote (Dec 26, 2016)

MakeItRain said:


> I support this in theory but as it's a public thread I'm concerned that Phil's just going to use this as proof to fuel his martyr stalked and harassed narrative and solicit more donations from dumb people.


Dox them too.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 26, 2016)

Poor Choices said:


> Aisling Fae is definitely a crazy person worth watching.
> http://imgur.com/a/xCkhC
> Also
> 
> ...


It's sad that there's no "swipe left to deport" option in America.


----------



## Mitt Doggy Dogg (Oct 9, 2022)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It's sad that there's no "swipe left to deport" option in America.


I’d vote for that! Express immigration we could call it and just say we are immigrating them to haiti or whatever 3rd world country we can dump them on. It’s all in the wording in politics most people would vote for the bill cuz they only read the name of
It anyway


----------

